# A place for your stuff/Need your input



## skimawk (Oct 26, 2009)

I was wondering where do you keep all the stuff you need when you go out for a ride.  You know, spare tube, all n one tool, cell phone, wallet, sun block, etc.  Does anyone use a drawstring bag that fits in your back pocket?  What do you use to keep track of all our cycling stuff?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2009)

As a mountain biker I always have a hydration pack on that holds all my stuff.  Not sure what I'd do if I was a roadie..


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> As a mountain biker I always have a hydration pack on that holds all my stuff.  Not sure what I'd do if I was a roadie..


Its actually pretty simple, you just buy a small wedge that fits under your saddle. Mine has enough room for two tires, a multi-tool, cell phone, larabar or two, a little cash, etc. Could fit a can of air in there, b I have a pump on my bike so I can have two tires instead of just one. If I can not fit it into that wedge, then I probably don't need it.


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 27, 2009)

Really?........:roll:

1.  camelback
2.  pouch for under your seat (pump can go on tube wall)
3.  your pocket


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 27, 2009)

fanny packs are stylin too...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Its actually pretty simple, you just buy a small wedge that fits under your saddle. Mine has enough room for two tires, a multi-tool, cell phone, larabar or two, a little cash, etc. Could fit a can of air in there, b I have a pump on my bike so I can have two tires instead of just one. If I can not fit it into that wedge, then I probably don't need it.



I had an under the saddle deal for my MTB for a bit.  It worked okay except that the tube bounced around so much in there that it actually wore a hole through it.  I guess it's smoother sailing on a road bike.  Mine was also pretty small; one MTB tube, levers, CO2 inflater, and a small multi-tool was about all it would fit.  Now in my hydration pack I have 2 tubes, levers, multi-tool, pump, food, phone, GPS (sometimes), wallet, car keys, patch kit, first aid kit, water, shock pump (should really take that out), and some odds and ends like zip-ties, chain link, etc..  I don't like the idea of a frame mounted pump on the MTB either, I'm afraid that I'd knock it off or keep bumping into it.  That's another thing that would be less of an issue on a road bike I guess.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't like the idea of a frame mounted pump on the MTB either, I'm afraid that I'd knock it off or keep bumping into it.  That's another thing that would be less of an issue on a road bike I guess.



I've had mine bounce off a few times.  Fortunately, I've always noticed pretty quickly, so minimal backtracking was necessary.  I don't know why I just don't stick it in my pack.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 27, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> fanny packs are stylin too...



where's that pic of DMC?


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> where's that pic of DMC?



I think he was ahead of his time....







:lol:






It all goes in the hydration pack...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've had mine bounce off a few times.  Fortunately, I've always noticed pretty quickly, so minimal backtracking was necessary.  I don't know why I just don't stick it in my pack.



My under the seat pack is latched in 3 places - 2 clipped teathers that go wrap around the seat supports, and then a third velco wrap that goes around the seat post.  Keeps that sucker in place!.  All my tools(tube, C02 inflator + spare shot, bike tool, etc) go in that pack, and then my cell phone/keys go in my hydration pack along with a map (if I need one for that days planned ride)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My under the seat pack is latched in 3 places - 2 clipped teathers that go wrap around the seat supports, and then a third velco wrap that goes around the seat post.  Keeps that sucker in place!.  All my tools(tube, C02 inflator + spare shot, bike tool, etc) go in that pack, and then my cell phone/keys go in my hydration pack along with a map (if I need one for that days planned ride)


My under the _saddle_ bag has a clip and velcro also.  I also have  a stem mounted pump bracket.

Map???:smash:   Where's the adventure in that?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Map???:smash:   Where's the adventure in that?



Most of the time, it's no map!  But when ever I venture into a couple of state parks, especially 1 area that encompasses about 22,000 acres straddling the CT/RI borders,  I'll toss a map in just in case I really get lost.  Most of the the though if I bring a map, all it's doing is adding about 1/2ounce to the weight of my hyrdation pack


----------



## marcski (Oct 27, 2009)

Mountain Bike:  Camelbak. Everything fits in there and I have a relatively old, smaller model.

Road Bike:  Saddle bag and then I keep a few things in my rear jersey pockets.  Anything that goes in the jersey pockets gets ziplocked. I keep my cell phone in one back pocket,  some CO2 cartridges, a chuck and a credit card, old license and some cash in another and then usually I'll throw a cliff bar in the 3rd pocket.


----------



## atvkilla (Oct 27, 2009)

How much stuff you carrying? Try one of those hippy cinch-sacks slung across the shoulders; carries ALL the useful supplies.:wink:


----------



## Rambo (Nov 7, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Its actually pretty simple, you just buy a small wedge that fits under your saddle. Mine has enough room for *two tires*, a multi-tool, cell phone, larabar or two, a little cash, etc. Could fit a can of air in there, b I have a pump on my bike so I can have two tires instead of just one. If I can not fit it into that wedge, then I probably don't need it.



Two tires??? I have never heard of someone carrying tires. Perhaps he meant Two Tubes?


----------

